# Please help me get started!



## leweill (Oct 11, 2010)

To any and all classical fans on this website... I need some help. I am a writer and an author, and I recently discovered that I write my most create material while listening to Baroque music. Needless to say, this was quite a shock for this self-proclaimed "Child of the 60's," who is still addicted to the hard rock scenes of AeroAmith, Led Zeppelin, et at, plus Oasis, the Stones, etc.

Herein lies my problem: I was just getting hooked on the Baroque music offered by AOL's free music station, when suddenly it went silent. I haven't been able to receive it in over a week now. I would really like to go out and purchase some Baroque CDs, but I'm so unfamiliar with the entire genre that I wouldn't have a clue where to start. I do know that I was listening to some Bach last week, along with an Italian composer from the same era. Also, I loved a German group, as well as a group from Pittsburgh. But I cannot recall any of their names!

If anyone would like to recommend some favorite CDs for a new Baroque fan, I would love to hear it. Please send directly to my AOL email account, [deleted *], because I'm afraid that I will forget to log back on here this week to check for answers.

Thanks so much, in advance, for anything you have to say!

Regards,
Larry

[Admin edit: email address deleted as we prefer to keep replies to the query internal to the forum]


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

leweill said:


> If anyone would like to recommend some favorite CDs for a new Baroque fan, I would love to hear it. Please send directly to my AOL email account, which is [deleted], because I'm afraid that I will forget to log back on here this week to check for answers.


So, for when you log back on... Seeing as how you are listening while doing something else, and getting distracted by the music is contraindicated, you should get inexpensive CDs of Bach's Brandenburg concertos and orchestral suites, and a set of Vivaldi's concertos (any of them). Renaissance/Baroque lute music may work too, though there's a better chance of being distracted by it.


----------



## leweill (Oct 11, 2010)

Hilltroll72 - Thank you for your recommendation. However, I want to tell you about a BIZARRE coincidence that is almost too strange to believe. I had just returned from taking my family to dinner when I logged in here and read your recommendations. While out with them, we stopped into a music store, where I purchased Vivaldi, "Concerto for Strings," by cottish Ensemble and Jonathan Rees. I also picked out a Bach double CD set; the Complete Brandenburg Concertos! Pretty strange, huh? The only two CDs I bought were the ones you recommended. (I'm listening to the Vivaldi CD right now, and it's pretty nice.) Thanks again for responding. I appreciate your thoughts.

Regards,
Larry


----------



## leweill (Oct 11, 2010)

Ooops....that should have read "Scottish" Ensemble!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If you still want to just stream there are a number of classical music station streams here:

http://www.filtermusic.net/

One called Otto's Baroque might fit your needs.

While that is not my primary method of listening, I use it to discover music I'm unfamiliar with and I also sometimes stream ambient music at night for sleeping.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

leweill said:


> The only two CDs I bought were the ones you recommended. (I'm listening to the Vivaldi CD right now, and it's pretty nice.) Thanks again for responding. I appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> Regards,
> Larry


Hey Larry, I'm glad I 'resonated' with your music environmental thoughts. The Bach may be more distracting, depending on your level of inspiration. The good thing is that if you create something of you own, and later realize that one of those Baroque guys already did that, it's way into the Public Domain. Back in the '50s, when ballad was still competing with rock, that happened frequently - and often worked for the adapter. Far as I'm concerned it ain't theft, its reuse.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Just in case you don't get the connection, I'll suggest that "one thing leads to another". If you don't get that connection, that's OK; it may still work anyway.

:devil:


----------

